# pe baza



## Dymn

I don't understand the role of "_pe baza_" in this sentence. What form of the verb is "_baza_" and why is it used together with "_pe_" in here? Is it a construction I'm not aware of? This is the most plausible translation I've come up with but I still don't understand it.

_A fost regizat de Sam Raimi *pe baza* unui scenariu scris de Raimi împreună cu fratele său mai mare Ivan și cu Alvin Sargent.
It was directed by Sam Raimi *and based on *a script written by Raimi along with his older brother Ivan and Alvin Sargent._

Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

If you drop the "and" - missing in the Romanian version -  then you have "based on" which is a decent translation.

I get that you're looking for a verb and here it is: 

_A fost regizat de Sam Raimi *bazat pe* un scenariu..._

using a se baza (reflexive form). Check out the conjugation here.


----------



## Dymn

So "_pe baza_" is more or less the same as "_bazat pe_"? "_Baza_" is the infinitive, right? Could you say "_se bazează pe_"?


----------



## farscape

Baza în "pe baza" it's a noun therefore a direct translation would be "on the basis of". To make sense in English I had to add words 😎

As with any translation you have to ask yourself what's more important: the meaning or to stay true to form?

You have to keep your tenses  and action synchronized so "bazat pe" (past tense) is what you should use, as opposed to "se bazează pe" (present tense).


----------



## danielstan

Let's try a French translation because it would be more intuitive:

_A fost regizat de Sam Raimi *pe baza* unui scenariu scris de Raimi împreună cu fratele său mai mare Ivan și cu Alvin Sargent.
Il a été dirigé par Sam Raimi* sur la base* d'un scénario écrit par Raimi avec son frère aîné Ivan et Alvin Sargent._

As you notice _*baza *_is a noun in accusative and what follows (_*unui scenariu*_) is a noun in genitive case preceded by an indefinite article.

Indeed the noun *baza (*which is in fact _*bază *_merged with the definite article_ *-a*_) (stress on first syllable) has the same spelling as the reflexive verb _*a se baza*_ at infinitive (stress is on last syllable).
All Romanian infinitives have the stress on last syllable.


----------



## Dymn

Ok, everything is clear now, thank you both!



danielstan said:


> All Romanian infinitives have the stress on last syllable.


Except for third conjugation verbs, right?


----------



## Zareza

Dymn said:


> Except for third conjugation verbs, right?



Right !

Verbele limbii române se clasifică în 4 conjugări după sufixul la infinitiv prezent:                

 *Conjugarea I: sufixul "a"*
a tras*a*, a lu*a*, a învăț*a* 
 *Conjugarea a II-a: sufixul "ea"*
a b*ea*, a șed*ea*, a ved*ea* 
 *Conjugarea a III-a: sufixul "e"*
a m*e*rge, a cr*e*de, a sp*u*ne                    
 *Conjugarea a IV-a: sufixul "i" sau "î"*
a șt*i*, a cit*i*, a ur*î*, a izvor*î*


----------



## danielstan

My bad - you're both right.


----------

